# Performers you Associate with Composer's Works



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It could be a personal impression, or a popular thought that this performer is well known for their interpretation of a particular composer.


1. Horowitz: Mozart
2. Gould: Bach (Though I really love his take on Mozart's Sonatas)
3. Kempff: Beethoven
4. Krauss: Mozart (I'm not sure who I enjoy more, Horowitz or Krauss for the Sonatas. I know Gould's aren't authentic at all which is why I don't count his, he almost re-wrote the sonatas, and I love what he did, but it's not really Mozart).


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Back in the day, the go-to pianists for Debussy's piano works were Walter Gieseking and Robert Casadesus.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

You don't have to stick to pianists, I'm just most familiar with them being a pianist myself!


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Just a few that come to mind right now... 

A. Rubinstein: Chopin. 
Schnabel: Beethoven. 
Celibidache: Bruckner. 
Vanska: Sibelius. 
C. Davis: Berlioz. 
Gould: Bach. 
Uchida: Mozart.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Rachmaninoff: Rachmaninoff
Ravel: Samson François


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> Rachmaninoff: Rachmaninoff


:lol: Good one sir, I like that!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like Bolet in Liszt and Gould in Bach, I do think they feel the best at home so to speak.
But then again most are great in everything they play.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

S.Richter: Prokofiev, Beethoven
Arrau: Beethoven, Liszt
Brendel: Schubert
Francois: Chopin
Gilels: Beethoven
Haskil: Mozart
Katchen: Brahms
Schiff: Bach
Perahia: Bach, Mozart
Grumiaux: Bach, Mozart
Oistrakh: Beethoven, Prokofiev
Abbado: Mahler
Karajan: Richard Strauss, Sibelius.
Boehm: Richard Strauss, Wagner, Mozart.
Giulini: Bruckner, Verdi.
Mravinsky: Shostakovich.
Furtwangler: Beethoven, Brahms.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Brendel: Beethoven
Karajan: Wagner


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Giulini: Bruckner, Verdi.

Milstein: Bach

Bernstein: Mahler, Haydn

Anda: Bartók

Toscanini: Beethoven, Verdi

Munch: Brahms, Berlioz

Karajan: Beethoven, Schumann


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Giulini: Bruckner, Verdi.
> 
> Milstein: Bach
> 
> ...


I have developed an impression that Bernstein is just good at everything, pretty much.


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Arrau: Liszt
Brendel: Schubert
Kempff: Beethoven
Uchida: Mozart
Zimerman: Chopin
Haebler: Mozart
Tureck: Bach


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Helmut Walcha Bach Organ Works.

Steady as a rock!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Bruckner Anton said:


> S.Richter: Prokofiev, Beethoven
> Arrau: Beethoven, Liszt
> Brendel: Schubert
> Francois: Chopin
> ...


Fascinating - I was just about to nominate Arrau and Schubert.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Pascal Roge and Poulenc
Peter Donohoe and Ravel


----------



## Armanvd (Jan 17, 2017)

Most Of The Ones That Came To My Mind Had Already Been Mentioned So I Just Add These Two:
Stravinsky For Stravinsky
Trevor Pinnock For J.S. Bach


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Vladimir Ashkenazy: Sergei Rachmaninoff
Yevgeny Svetlanov: Tchaikovsky, Myaskovsky, Glazunov
Rozhdestvensky: Shostakovich, Glazunov
Vladimir Fedoseyev: Tchaikovsky, Boris Tchaikovsky, Weinberg, Rimsky-Korsakov, Glazunov
Kyrill Kondrashin: Shostakovich
Yevgeny Mravinsky: Shostakovich, Tchaikovsky
Claudio Arrau: Schumann, Debussy
Aldo Ciccolini: Erik Satie, Liszt, Alkan, Granados
Stephen Coombs: Alexander Glazunov, Arensky, Bortkiewicz
Paul Crossley: Gabriel Faure, Debussy
Daniel Barenboim: Anton Bruckner
Leonard Bernstein: Gustav Mahler, Carl Nielsen, Ives, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky
Gerald Schwarz: David Diamond, Hanson, Hovhannes
James Levine: Wagner, Verdi, Mahler, Schumann
Neemi Jarvi: Eduard Tubin, Glazunov, Kalinnikov, Prokofiev, Alfven
Valery Gergiev: Rimsky-Korsakov, Prokofiev
Herbert von Karajan: Wagner, Strauss, Beethoven, Bruckner
Gunther Wand: Bruckner, Schubert
Eugen Jochum: Bruckner
Jiri Belohlavek: Dvorak, Suk
Libor Pesek: Novak, Suk, Dvorak
Sir Charles Mackerras: Janacek
Bryden Thomson: Bax, Vaughan-Williams
Vernon Handley: Bax, Moeran, Stanford
Matthias Bamert: Parry, Dohnanyi
Sir Thomas Beecham: Delius
Hamish Milne: Nikolai Medtner
Theodore Kuchar: Boris Lyatoshynsky
Sir George Solti: Wagner, Strauss
Zoltan Kocsis: Bela Bartok
Paavo Berglund: Jean Sibelius
Michel Plasson: Massenet
Richard Bonynge: Massenet, Delibes
Jessye Norman: Wagner
Birgit Nilsson: Wagner, Strauss
Willi Boskovsky: Franz Lehar, Johann Strauss
Arturo Toscanini: Verdi, Beethoven, Brahms
Tullio Serafin: Puccini, Verdi
Sir Adrian Boult: Elgar, Vaughan-Williams
Roberto Alagna: Massenet
Jose Serebrier: Rorem, Glazunov
Ari Rasilainen: Kurt Atterberg
Álvaro Cassuto: Joly Braga Santos, Luís de Freitas Branco
Earl Wild: Chopin, Schumann, Liszt
Jacqueline du Pre: Elgar
James Conlon: Zemlinsky
Vaclav Neumann: Dvorak
Riccardo Muti: Scriabin, Verdi


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Among conductors : Toscanini , Beethoven . Verdi, Wagner . Furtwangler, Beethoven, Brahms, Bruckner, Wagner .

Bernstein , Mahler , Ives , Copland . Karajan , Wagner, Bruckner, Richard Strauss, Beethoven, Brahms .

Karl Boehm , Mozart, Richard Strauss . Beecham , Delius, Mozart, Sibelius . 

Celibidache , Bruckner . Kubelik , Dvorak, metana, Janacek , Mahler . 

Knapertsbusch , Wagner, Bruckner . Klemperer , Beethoven, Mahler . Bruno Walter , Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, Mahler .

Boulez , Debussy, Ravel, Messiaen , Mahler , Schoenberg, Berg, Webern .

Jochum , Bruckner. Wagner, Beethoven, Brahms . Reiner , Bartok , Wagner . 

Solti , Wagner, Richard Strauss , Bartok ,Mahler ,Liszt . Gunter Wand , Bruckner, Beethoven, Brahms .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I can't get over how much I adore Horowitz's Mozart! It's so splendid.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ivan Moravec. No recent pianist in memory played Debussy any better.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If you wish to explore performances of a great Debussy pianist of the past (1940's-1950's), in less than glorious sonics, unfortunately,
try Walter Gieseking, a German pianist with a marvelous affinity for Debussy.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Ivan Moravec. No recent pianist in memory played Debussy any better.


I also enjoyed his Chopin Nocturnes collection. I haven't heard his Debussy, but I'd imagine it's splendid.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Did Horowitz do a complete cycle of the Mozart Sonatas?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Did Horowitz do a complete cycle of the Mozart Sonatas?


The short answer: no.

He did do a lot of Scarlatti sonatas if you like that music. Several all-Scarlatti CD's.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> The short answer: no.
> 
> He did do a lot of Scarlatti sonatas if you like that music. Several all-Scarlatti CD's.


Do you have any good recommendations for a complete cycle?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Do you have any good recommendations for a complete cycle?


For Mozart sonatas?

The names Mitsuko Uchida, Richard Goode and Christoph Eschenbach are where I would look.

They are all on modern piano. I prefer fortepiano myself.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> For Mozart sonatas?
> 
> The names Mitsuko Uchida, Richard Goode and Christoph Eschenbach are where I would look.
> 
> They are all on modern piano. I prefer fortepiano myself.


I don't really enjoy Uchida much, I'll look into the others!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Ivan Moravec. No recent pianist in memory played Debussy any better.


YES! Even Gieseking didn't match Moravec's insight. Peter Frankl made some memorable Debussy recordings too.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Some excellent combinations already given and I'll try not to duplicate them. I'll try:

Schnabel - Beethoven, Schubert, Mozart

Paul Lewis - Beethoven, Schubert (so far)

Gerald Moore - Schubert

Angela Hewitt - J. S. Bach

Kempff - I'll add "Schubert" to his list

Harnoncourt - J.S. Bach, Beethoven, Brahms (but he said that Schubert was the composer closest to his heart)

Gardiner - Monteverdi, Bach

Alfred Deller - Dowland, Purcell

Peter Pears - Benjamin Britten

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf - Hugo Wolf

Pablo Casals - J. S. Bach


A fun thread.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jenspen said:


> A fun thread.


I'm glad you are enjoying it!


----------

